# Bild Größe einstellen



## Developer_X (4. Mrz 2009)

Hi, wie kann man die Größe eines Image, bei der PaintMethode einstellen??
also z.B.

```
Image bild1;
g.drawImage(bild1,0,0);
```


----------



## Creativ (4. Mrz 2009)

Graphics (Java 2 Platform SE v1.4.2))

Damit sollte das gehen.


----------



## Marco13 (4. Mrz 2009)

drawImage gibt's auch mit 1000 parametern, wo man größe uns Position (und noch viel mehr) angeben kann...


----------

